# Northern IL/Lake County Muni work



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

A college contacted me yesterday to tell me his small community did not receive any bids for snowplowing for this winter. I do not know a lot of details but I can get you in touch with the municipality. They are looking for snow removal for their entire community (maybe 25 miles??). I'm guessing they will look for a 5 yard or equal type plow truck with salter but don't quote me on that. PM me for contact or additional information.


----------

